# Sergeant Randy White Bridgeport, TX



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Sergeant Randy White 
*Bridgeport Police Department
Texas*
End of Watch: Thursday, April 2, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* 32
*Tour of Duty:* 5 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Vehicle pursuit
*Date of Incident:* Thursday, April 2, 2009
*Weapon Used:* Automobile
*Suspect Info:* Charged with capital murder
Sergeant Randy White was killed when his patrol car was struck from behind by a stolen vehicle being pursued by other officers Texas 114, near Farm Road 2123.

The pursuit had started earlier in the day when a Wise County deputy attempted to stop the suspect following a hit-and-run accident. The suspect was able to evade officers, but was located a short time later in a stolen vehicle and another pursuit was initiated.

Sergeant White was clearing Texas 114 of traffic ahead of the pursuit and was parked on the shoulder when the suspect rammed the rear of his cruiser, pushing it into the back of a pickup truck hauling a trailer.

The suspect was injured in the accident. He was charged with capital murder.

Sergeant White had served with the Bridgeport Police Department for 5 years. He is survived by his wife and 5-year-old daughter.
Agency Contact Information
Bridgeport Police Department
1000 Thompson Street
Bridgeport, TX 76426

Phone: (940) 683-3430

_*Please contact the Bridgeport Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## Lights-Out! (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP Sgt White


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

RIP Sgt White


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rest in Peace Sgt. White


----------

